# Now he is 2 yrs old.. what do you think?



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I had posted some stacked pics of Cody last year and someone suggested to post more when he is two years old and more filled up. He just turned two last month and here is a "natural stack"..








][/url] 

ANY COMMENTS??????


----------



## dbailey (Apr 16, 2008)

wow i dont know much about conformation but he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

dbailey,
thank you! He is a very handsome boy! And I love the intensity in this pic!


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Cody look great!!


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

Handsome boy you have!!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you so much!!
No comments on his conformation though???


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He is standing on a hill? Very good angulation front and rear. Flat withers on an otherwise nice topline though his croup looks a bit steep and could be longer. I really like his length of leg that makes him appear athletic. He looks to have good pastern angulation and nice short hocks. Head still needs to mature more, but he is masculine looking.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I think he is beautiful







Since it would take forever for me to list when I think he excellent points are







I'll say the only thing I would change would be his muzzle, it is a bit snippy and could be more wedge shaped. Other than that I think he is one beautiful dog.

What is his pedigree?

Cherri


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Cherri,
his pedigree has nice West German showline dogs on one side and American bred dogs on the other side.
So he is a purebred mix


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Here is a better head shot of him.







][/url]


----------

